# My tank :)



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Nice tank,i had a hhhuuuugggggeee tank a couple of years back 7ft long by 6 ft high,had a couple of giant oscars and plecs in there,Just got a bio orb 60 litre at the mo,would like to get a bigger tank though


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Id lovbe a bigger tank!! I also have a little 30litre with coldwater fish  i love watching them


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

The Siamese Fighter was looking in a sorryful state in the first picture.
And doesnt the cray fish not eat everything? I was told and witnessed they like the taste of fish!

What have you got inside there?

Emma x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I rescued him from a friends tank he was being attacked by the bigger fish, the first pic was when i got him, the second pic is him now after some anti bacterial treatment. 

As for the lobster no he hasnt eaten any of my fish they are all fast moving active fish i have no neons or tiny fish like that. I feed him kilk, blood worms, shrimp ect.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow that was a nice tank... really don't have luck in taking care of fish....
they always die...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou,

Maybe your water wasnt quite right, i test mine regulary and do a 20% water change everyweek rather than big cleans, its less stressful on the fish.


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

Cool tank, are your plants real? I was wondering about your siamese fighting fish if he does not attack your other fish?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

My plants are all real apart from the one on the right hand side that the fighter likes to sleep in! 

He doesnt attack any of my fish no, he does puff himself out if they get too close but they ignore him  he doesnt ever do anything, if he's sat in the lobsters cave though the lobster lets him which is quite funny. You can obviously only have one fighter per tank they are very aggressive towards eachother.


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for your response, It's because I have never seen a fighting fish with other fishes before. They are alone in a glass or fish bowl when being sold at pet stores


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Really?! I usually see them in with other fish in pet stores how weird! Unless there are two in that cas they pop them in seperation nets inside the tank.


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

crofty said:


> Really?! I usually see them in with other fish in pet stores how weird! Unless there are two in that cas they pop them in seperation nets inside the tank.


Two fighter fish will fight to the death, hence why they are usually single.

They normally keep them away from other fish too because many fish like barbs will nip the fighters' long and tempting fins.

You have to be careful when buying one to make sure the fish you have won't bite him.


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

crofty said:


> Really?! I usually see them in with other fish in pet stores how weird! Unless there are two in that cas they pop them in seperation nets inside the tank.


I guess maybe that's the way my local pet store displays their fighting fishes. I really like them because they are very brightly colored and beautiful to look at


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

colleen said:


> I guess maybe that's the way my local pet store displays their fighting fishes. I really like them because they are very brightly colored and beautiful to look at


Yer, they are really gorgeous, id love some but i just worry my other fish will attack it. Im suprised your lobster(?) doesnt go for it


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

crofty said:


>


are thy gouramis on the 2nd piccy??? i think its the 2nd lol
just wondering coz they look like mine


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

daveleeuk said:


> Two fighter fish will fight to the death, hence why they are usually single.
> 
> They normally keep them away from other fish too because many fish like barbs will nip the fighters' long and tempting fins.
> 
> You have to be careful when buying one to make sure the fish you have won't bite him.


haha yes thankyou im well aware of this, hence why i only have one fighter. As for the barbs they are less aggressive in groups they spend most of their time arguing amounst themselves! Fighters are very good at standing up for themselves, however my fighter when i got him was in a tank with sharks and oscars  not sure how he survived for so long!!! He's much happier now and his fins have grown back beautifully.

The lobster only has respect for my fighter, the other fish stay out of his way but i often find the fighter in his cave and have never seen him go for him. As long as they have their own space and are fed the appropriate food there shouldnt be a problem. Any sick fish however he would get, ive only had a couple fish become poorly which was after i got them from the petshop, i have a seperation net for them so they arent attacked.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> are thy gouramis on the 2nd piccy??? i think its the 2nd lol
> just wondering coz they look like mine


Yes they are robin gouramis


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

kewl  ther pretty 
i like how they have the tripod-like fins hahaha and how they sit on them


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

nice spacious tank


----------



## sparkus88 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi what is the fish in the third pic? Im a complete novice but I like the look of that fish. Are they hard to look after? Thanks


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

sparkus88 said:


> Hi what is the fish in the third pic? Im a complete novice but I like the look of that fish. Are they hard to look after? Thanks


The big one sucking the stone?? Its a common Plec, they are very easy to look after but get very big simple feed them algea wafers, cucumber, lettuce, and give them plenty of hideing places, so if you plan on getting one consider the size it will get as they can be hard to rehome due to there size, if you like Plecs and havent got a big tank try looking at something smaller like Bristlenose Plecs.

Female Bristlenose










Male Bristlenose


----------



## sparkus88 (Oct 18, 2008)

ok cheers how big do the common pleco get?


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

Around 18-24 inches, there abouts at least, unless you can accomdate these please dont get one as it will be cruel to own one in a small tank, especial when it grows and they do grow fast, they at least want a tank of 6ft or bigger, preff the latter


----------



## sparkus88 (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm planning on getting a 5ft long tank and at least 2ft in depth would that be big enough?


----------



## sparkus88 (Oct 18, 2008)

For the brittle nose I mean.


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

sparkus88 said:


> For the brittle nose I mean.


Oh! a Bristelnose will only get around 5 inches, i thought we were still on about the common plec, yeah a 5ft tank will be fine for alot of plecs speices so will be fine for Bristelnose plecs


----------



## sarahGarry (Nov 12, 2008)

I am planning on getting a 6ft long tank and at least 3ft in depth. Any one tell me how long & deep my tank.


----------



## blackcrow (Jan 20, 2009)

Gosh, it looks so smart! I love all the coulors in there too.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

HI,

I was looking at the fighter too, i love them and was hoping to get one to put in my community tank but have decided against it as i want guppies and apparently the two dont usually mix too well.

I noticed he did look a bit tattered tho and when looking at the fish that was in i imagine they have had a nibble at his fins...but hes a big boy i bet he gave as good as he got lol.

OH forgot to say great tank, my tanks pretty bare not been set up long so will be looking for some more ornaments and things soon.


----------

